# What do you think about China's Golden Week? 大家对大陆的黄金周有什么意见呢?



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

"Golden Week" comes from the National Hoildays in China. Its perpose is to boost the economy. :|

You may have more details from Xinhua News:
Golden Week benefits China's neighbors

“黄金周”惠及全球 外国争抢中国商机


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Personally I like it because it crams more of the domestic tourism together so I can avoid it by making sure it doesnt coincide with my visit.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

a chinese joke...

富人的黄金周，穷人的劳动节。

rich people's golden week, poor people's labour day. (may 1st is originally labour day, it means poor people cannot afford to travel and have to work over time in labour's day).


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

Series news from the Xinhua Agency:
"Golden Week" witnesses (US)$2.5b tourism revenue


----------

